# A game for little ones



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi

I have a 3 year old and i want him to start using a playstaion but only for a bit so he gets better hand eye co-ordination, but i'm not sure what game to get.

None of my current games on my ps3 are suitable GT5 and F12010.

I was thinking something like little big planet, with all the cool graphics would have him facinated, or lego games.

Any ideas?


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Im not too sure what they do for this console, im not a fan, but the Wii is probably your best bet for young gamers. The lego games are great fun, and some of my faves, but they can be complicated to work out what to do sometimes etc and even these will probably be too much for a 3 year old. Little big planet I also think will be too complicated, im sure thats about creating levels etc, and not really a pick up and play game for a young person.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah the wii would be your best bet.
However, with the Lego star wars games, you can just walk around the cantina whilst you choose a level, and that has a few places to explore.

Just don't let the little one get addicted at 3 lol!


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

Rust.Bucket said:


> Yeah the wii would be your best bet.
> However, with the Lego star wars games, you can just walk around the cantina whilst you choose a level, and that has a few places to explore.
> 
> Just don't let the little one get addicted at 3 lol!


I won't let him get addicted to it. I might have to get the move then seems the best bet, it's just to keep him up to date with everything as he lives with his mum and I don't want him left behind.

But we play plenty of football and he helps me wash my car with his own wash mitt :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

go oldschool... rayman!! :thumb:
or crash bandicoot.

i used to play them on the original playstation at about 3..

at his age he wont be too bothered about graphics. these games are simple platform games.


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> go oldschool... rayman!! :thumb:
> or crash bandicoot.
> 
> i used to play them on the original playstation at about 3..
> ...


that sounds like a plan I have a ps1 in the loft


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Sega mega drive ultimate collection. My boys play that for hours


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

I can vouch for Pepper Pig on the wii my 3yr old loves it..


----------



## gifser (Jan 6, 2011)

AstraDave said:


> Sega mega drive ultimate collection. My boys play that for hours


I think so,

__________________________
Girl dress up games|games for teenagers|uphill rush|girls fashion games|Swords and Sandals Crusader


----------

